# Wedding Cake Topper



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

My daughter is getting married to a local fish guide. They had ordered a wedding cake topper supplied from wedding star, titled "GONE FISHIN" which show a bride with a pole in her hand and the line and hook attached to the groom. I'll try and post a link in this message.

All of the web sites (and I have been through hundreds!) tell us they are on back order and the estimated delivery date has been delayed twice, and is now estimated for the date of the wedding.

Is their any chance that any of you with Wedding Cake Shops would have put this in stock? If you have, please private message me, so we can arrange to buy it with you.

Thanks, Kath

Weddingstar United States: Gone Fishing Interchangeable Cake Topper


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Do you have an ebay account? Here is a link to a brand new one on ebay...

eBay: Gone Fishing Groom & Bride Wedding Cake Top Topper (item 130097699363 end time Apr-11-07 09:24:44 PDT)

Good Luck! 

BORK <><


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Bork, I appreciate your effort, but this company is also relying on the supply for their stock, so it's not available from them either. Thanks for trying.


----------



## aabid (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi

This is the site (*www.weddingcaketopper.org*) where you can find much more information about the wedding cake toppers.


----------

